# Does anybody now about Spark headlamps, are they still in business?



## Lampas

Does anybody now about Spark headlamps, are they still in business?
I cant even reach their website http://www.spark-light.com

I have two of their lamps (SF3, SG3) and really like them. Nice Machining, easy to mod, carbon details... I'm interested in their 18650 lights and was wondering about some updates.

(Hope this is the right place for that kind of question?)


----------



## Onuris

I'm not sure if they are still in business, but I just bought one of their headlamps and a handheld Spark light from GoingGear about a month ago. I have several of their lights, are excellent, would be a shame if they are out of business.


----------

